# Yellow ! on "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus"



## Checky (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello,

I got a BSOD about a week ago, and finally finished reinstalling Windows XP, SP2, all my games, updating the system and my MoBo boot disk. After all this, I am getting a yellow exclamation point on "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus". I have downloaded all the driver updates, according to what Microsoft and a few other tech sites have suggested would fix it. But, regardless, it still has that !. I am getting sound through my headset, but nothing through my speakers. 

I'm pretty sure I just have an on-board soundcard. Here are my specs-
Motherboard- S-Series Support AMD Socket AM2 M61P-S3 from Gigabyte Tech
Chipset- AMD Athlon 64 FX-62 Dual Core
VidCard- NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
RAM-Not sure exact brand and all, pretty sure it 2GB of Corsair with Heat Sink.

Hope that about covers it!


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

If you check the properties of the "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus" with the exclamation point, what does it tell you? It should tell you what is wrong with it.

Also, have you check the properites and told it to reinstall the drivers again? Sometimes a portion of the driver will install, but another portion will not. Manually telling it to AUTOMATICALLY install the driver again sometimes fixes it.

Thanks!

Shane


----------



## jlabit (Jan 24, 2005)

if you haven't, I would go to this website:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2434

Download and run the audio driver dated 2008/03/07. Might want to recheck bios to ensure your onboard audio is turned on, although I am almost certain that it already is, based on it appearing in device manager. Good luck.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had no end of problems with these stupid HD Audio devices, but I finally stumbled across a solution that's worked for me 100% of the time: check that the Windows Audio service is started and set to Automatic. In every machine I've had this problem with, it's been set to Manual and isn't running. Reinstalling the HD Audio software/drivers will invariably get audio running again... until you reboot... because it starts the service, but doesn't set it to Automatic start.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

SOUNDY:

That's interesting and I must say that I have NEVER ran acrossed this being a problem or an issue before. I know the services are disabled in a lot of the server software to save resources, but I have never seen them disabled on the desktop environments.

Thanks and as usual no matter how much you know or what you have experienced there is always something new!

Have a great day!

Shane


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

First of all you need to know what sound device you have. That board is equipped with onboard sound. If you are sure you are using that and *NOT* a real sound card that was added, you can download the driver from a number of sources.
1 The board maker
2 It is an nforce board. The sound driver is included with the nforce mb driver
3 Your board uses realtek. You can download the driver directly from realtek.

FWIW I would go to realtek. They will have the latest driver.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

pinntech said:


> SOUNDY:
> 
> That's interesting and I must say that I have NEVER ran acrossed this being a problem or an issue before. I know the services are disabled in a lot of the server software to save resources, but I have never seen them disabled on the desktop environments.
> 
> ...


The thing I've found with the HD Audio stuff, particularly Realtek's, is that it either just works right from the start, or it's an ongoing PITA. Or was, until I noticed the Windows Audio service thing.

The symptoms are invariably the same: the Sounds & Audio Devices control panel shows that there's no audio hardware; the test-sounds in the Realtek Connection Manager will work if you tell it you have headphones plugged in, but not with speakers; system sounds partly work, but other audio doesn't at all. Reinstalling the audio drivers will get the sound going again, until you reboot; forcing a Detect New Hardware in the Device Manager will USUALLY find the HD Audio device and reinstall it, and then it will work again until you reboot.

There is a Microsoft Knowledgebase article about HD Audio issues that gives you a patch to install; I've had this help ONCE. Once or twice, reinstalling the HD Audio software package has been a permanent fix, but usually it's only temporary.

One time (before I discovered "the secret"), I even installed an old Soundblaster card because the onboard audio wouldn't work for anything... two days later he called back to say the SB had stopped working as well. It's been absolutely maddening.

But the Windows Audio service trick has been the universal cure for these issues FOR ME. Naturally in other situations, there may be other problems as well, and this may not be the cause every time, but as I say, for me, with the HD Audio issues, this has been the fix 100% of the time.


----------

